# Smokin Snowboards?



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

heard about next years D.I.R.T rocker they made. any thoughts opinions or reviews? i really am liking what i hear so far


----------



## Frankhead (Mar 15, 2009)

it said its flat between the bindings then reverse camber towards the nose and tail. 

unless they make them stiffer, they'll lose out on pop. reverse camber boards = pop bandits, give me back my pop thief!! grrr


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

D.I.R.T. stands for Dual Inverted Radius Technology, and is basically a clone of K2's All-Terrain rocker, but more subtle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

ok sweet... ok legally, here is a question. between a Smokin D.I.R.T , Forum Substance w/ chilly dog, and Capita Indoor Survival FK, what is the flexiest that i can jib nice with and also play around with anythign on the whole mountain? i just want a board i can make the whole mountain into anything and is flexy to play around with some jibs. ...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

DIRT isn't a board model - it's just what Smokin calls their rocker


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

i know, i dont know what model i want yet. but they are apparently having the rocker option on almos all of there boards this year so.... i just am tryign to figure out what i want before i get something i dont.....


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

so then before you ask him what you want, pick a smokin board, because one will be softer and one will be stiffer and he could just say "get a smokin dirt" and you'd have no idea what to get still


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

m_jel said:


> so then before you ask him what you want, pick a smokin board, because one will be softer and one will be stiffer and he could just say "get a smokin dirt" and you'd have no idea what to get still


Word.

Not many people have tried everything (maybe Angry/BA) and regardless, it's a matter of personal preference and experience. it's a matter of personal preference and experience. it's a matter of personal preference and experience. it's a matter of personal preference and experience. it's a matter of personal preference and experience. it's a matter of personal preference and experience. it's a matter of personal preference and experience. it's a matter of personal preference and experience. it's a matter of personal preference and experience. it's a matter of personal preference and experience. it's a matter of personal preference and experience. it's a matter of personal preference and experience. it's a matter of personal preference and experience. it's a matter of personal preference and experience.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

ok, in regards to my dumbass remarks i always make apparently, lol, i am trying to figure shit out. ok. Im gay. we have already established that. but help me out a little ha... pplease....


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

jibkingJ said:


> ok, in regards to my dumbass remarks i always make apparently, lol, i am trying to figure shit out. ok. Im gay. we have already established that. but help me out a little ha... pplease....


It's not that they're dumb (ok maybe they are), it's that your posts tend to be arbitrary one liners and show little effort on your part to do research and contribute to shape a discussion. If everyone posted like you, this forum would be a random mess of threads and posts with little substance.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Google is fucking amazing for searching out reviews, product descriptions, and how to get a clue. Don't be a fucking hand holder.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Smokin Big Wig 157 and I like it so far. It feels a little heavier that a Lib Tech but that actually helps out here riding the Mt Hood Poo. Butters nicely and is the easiest board to ride switch I've ever owned(17 seasons).

Anyone else out there riding a Smokin?


----------



## Erban32 (Jan 31, 2010)

They most be good seeing how they give so much tech info on there site and so little info about how other companies are bad.


----------

